# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  fillchar?

## dakasakoru

các anh ơi, em xem trong mấy cuốn sách về pascal có sử dung thủ tục fillchar(pre,sizeof(pre),0). thủ tục này có nghĩa như thế nào ạ?
cảm ơn nhièu nha.:innocent::innocent::innocent:

----------


## hoanggiang212

*fillchar* dùng để gán giá trị đầu cho toàn bộ các phần tử mảng. 
cấu trúc như sau:


```
fillchar(<biến mảng>, sizeof(<biến mảng>), <giá trị>);
```

ví dụ:


```
fillchar(ht, sizeof(ht), ' '); 
(* gán toàn bộ mảng ht có giá trị đầu là chuỗi rỗng.*)
fillchar(d, sizeof(d), 0);
(* gán toàn bộ mảng d có giá trị đầu là 0.*)
```

chúc bạn học tốt!

----------

